# I'm beginning to think police dogs are mistreated way too much.



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I seriously hope that most police dogs are not mistreated like this. What a shame.

Youtube Link


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Most police vehicles I see are left running with the A/C going for the dogs. 

We usually have to ask them to move when the exhaust is being blown into the back of our open trucks [which are fine with fans]


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Most police vehicles I see are left running with the A/C going for the dogs.]


This has been my observation as well. 

The K9 officers that I know love their dogs. I'd hate for anybody to have the impression that this video represents the way most officers treat their K9 because it doesn't.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

All of the officers I know leave their vehicles on whenever they are out of them, whether they are a K9 handler or not. And the K9 handlers I do know treat their dogs like part of the family.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Cops are like regular dog owners, it seems like. There are responsible ones, and the not-so responsible ones, but they still have a dog.

Unfortunately, there are also these kinds of K9 cop handler/owners.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

All the K9 vehicles in Colorado Springs be it local PD or Sheriff have special programming in them to measure inside temperature. When it reaches a certain threshold, the vehicle is automatically turned on and cooled down to certain levels regardless if the officer has the keys with him or not.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

TitonsDad said:


> All the K9 vehicles in Colorado Springs be it local PD or Sheriff have special programming in them to measure inside temperature. When it reaches a certain threshold, the vehicle is automatically turned on and cooled down to certain levels regardless if the officer has the keys with him or not.


I think many places use these special vehicles. They should be mandatory everywhere.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> All the K9 vehicles in Colorado Springs be it local PD or Sheriff have special programming in them to measure inside temperature. When it reaches a certain threshold, the vehicle is automatically turned on and cooled down to certain levels regardless if the officer has the keys with him or not.


 
this is in a lot of big city PD vehicles BUT it also depends on the city and how much goes into the K9 program since that pertains to the K9s. I didnt watch the video but i agree with Konotashi. There are responsible handlers and not so responsible handlers. I know here in jacksonville, they dont have the temp sensors in the vehicles BUT they leave the windows open completely in the back to allow for air flow because they have the grates over the windows and they have fans by each window to help pull in and circulate the air. When its really hot and the handler is going to be inside for a bit, he usually takes his dog in with him.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

A couple of things...

First, if you don't want to be judged based on the behavior of the worst members of your professions... afford LEOs the same courtesy. As long as Law Enforcement continues to recruit from the human species, there will be bad Cops. Doesn't make 'em all bad.

Second, the person you hear going on and on about how the law doesn't apply, is a Desk Sergeant. Not a person authorized to speak officially for the Police Department in matters like this. He gave his personal opinion of the situation, not the Department's position. So, don't hang the department because the Desk Sergeant was an idiot.

Third, he was talking to the Desk Sergeant nearly a FULL YEAR after he saw the dog in the car. He'd gone back to harass them about the dog because he'd been arrested and wanted to know if it was by the same Cop that he saw with the dog in the car.

Notice that he cuts the audio off when he starts to talk about his recent arrest? Did he do that because he became verbally belligerent? Does he have a prior history of doing so? Did that impact the way he was received? 

Watch his channel. Watch his videos. He has a serious beef with that Department, and has made it his mission in life to harass them any way he can. A different person approaching them, might have received a VERY difference response. 

Finally, we have absolutely no way of knowing that there was no action taken against the K9 Handler who left his dog in the vehicle. Internal department affairs are not simply disclosed to anyone walking in and harassing a Desk Sergeant.

There is a procedure to obtain them, which he never inquires about in the audio.

This is the same guy who has videos complaining that LEOs on duty are not required to wear seat belts. There are very real safety reasons for this. Off-duty in their own private vehicle, they are legally required to wear seat belts. 

Yes, there are bad Cops. Yes, there are bad Cops who are K9 Handlers, and mistreat their dogs. Just as there are bad dog owners in every other walk of life. You can't paint everyone with the same brush.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Most K9 cars are outfitted with special hear&a/c for the dogs, built in water systems, fan systems, some have motorized ramps to keep the dogs from jumping out of the vehicle and other systems to make sure the dog is safe and healty. One of my co-workers/close friend is a K9 officer and she lives for her K9 and gives him the best during work and off work. 

Not all dog owners, K9 officers are wonderful owners sometimes things go bad and the dogs suffer because of it. I can't watch the video while on duty but I will once I get home. Many K9 officers would rather take a bullet for their K9 partners than another human being.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Well it's good to read these replies. It restores my faith a little bit after seeing the last couple of threads about K9 officers. My overall impression of K9 officers thus far has been that that they treat their dogs like human officers and all that. I agree that there are bad apples in every group but I hold K9 officers to a higher standard than your average pet owner.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

we have lost at least one dog to an AC failure. I think that with the technology that we have nowadays, one could put a temperature sensor on the dog's collar with a transmitter, a receiver on the officer's cell phone or key chain, something that will let him know instantaneously that his dog is in trouble. 

It should not cost $1000+ dollars.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

There is a heat sensor that sends a message to the officer's pager. Just not everyone has them. It also rolls down the window, turns on a fan. That is generally enough to keep the dog alive. It takes me 10 weeks to train a drug dog. Another 14 weeks to train a patrol dog. The dog costs anywhere from 6 to 8 thousand. Combine that with the time the Trooper is off work training, 8 hours a day, 5 days a week for the duration of the training and it's easy to have 15 to 25 thousand invested. While I admit there are a very small fraction of officers that shouldn't be K9 officers, there are hundreds that work daily, take care of their dog, treat them like a partner rather than a dog. All of this knowing the opportunity might come they send the dog into extreme danger. The bad officer always makes the news. There were hundreds of K9 Officers that worked today. There were hundreds of K9 officers that interacted with thousands of people. they made arrests, didn't kill any dogs, didn't abuse and citizens. I know this because they aren't in the news. 

DFrost


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

DFrost, do you think that maybe, some officers do not have the sensor because it is too expensive because it has the capability to turn on the fan and roll down the windows, both of which would take more than an alarm to a cell phone or other receiver?

Is it that everyone wants the Rolls Royce that the simple scooter is not going to do. The scooter gets you there though. One would think that the investment alone would make the accessory a necessity. But if it is over- priced because of its functionality, why not make a simple model, for departments that are constantly operating in the red?

ETA: if the AC goes off because the car stalled and the battery died, would there be enough power to roll down the windows, etc?

Sometimes simple is just better.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, I believe there are departments that can't afford the equipment. I think they are making a mistake, it's cheap insurance. That doesn't change reality however.

DFrost


----------



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow I think you guys should take a look at this guys other videos. He spends his time going around harassing cops on video and screams "my rights, my rights". He keeps trying to catch them on tape assaulting him. 
After seeing some of his videos I don't belive a word he says. 
I know a lot of k9 officers and their cars have fans/ac and many other things to keep their dogs cool. 
This guy is doing this so people like us start hating the police and government.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know in the South - many of the Bloodhound handlers supply their own dogs too.....
Departements are strapped for money for K9 I think - and for operation in general.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

In the video, both back windows are fully rolled down (with grates covering the windows) and the front windows are cracked--so the premise of the video itself is flawed.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

BlackthornGSD said:


> In the video, both back windows are fully rolled down (with grates covering the windows) and the front windows are cracked--so the premise of the video itself is flawed.


I think the premise of the video is that the guy was being told that they were police officers and "animal rights things that you think apply, all that does not apply" "these are police officers, laws don't apply" "all the laws go right out the window" "we have guns you know" and the fact that nobody he complained to cared. 
I know you shouldn't judge LEOs based on one bad apple but that bad apple should be fired immediately for consciously making such a statement and repeating it over and over again to make it clear, this wasn't just a slip of the tongue. I'm not even allowed to list my profession on my Facebook profile lest I say something that I shouldn't, let alone sit at my desk and spew this garbage. 
The guy does seem to have a beef with the police. Good. This type of person should be paid to supervise them (maybe not one with such a bias against them, but one so thorough and determined). 
I'm concerned that just because these are police officers, people automatically think it's OK. 
If the police took these things seriously, perhaps they wouldn't have such a bad reputation.


----------

